# Equipment List - Have I got all the bases covered?



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Right then the detailing business is underway. I think I have got most eventualities covered, but wondered if you can spot anything I might be missing?

What are the things that happen on details that need equipment/products I haven't listed? Can you think of anything you have that I don't and will be useful?

TIA…enjoy!!!

*Equipment*
Karcher Power Wash
30m power extension reel
Dyson hoover
30m hose pipe with various adaptors
3 x wheel brushes
3 x clear buckets
3 x Lambswool Washmitts
3 x Megs MF Washmitts
2 x Sonus Drying Towels
3 x Megs Water Magnets (older ones for wheels, engine bay etc)
Megs Chamois 
8 x Sponge Applicators
2 x Sonus Das Wunder Applicators
20 x general purpose MF
2 x Sonus DAS Wonder Buffing Towel
20 x general purpose lint free cottons cloths
3 x tyre application sponges
PC 7424
110v Transformer and 14m cable
6" SFX White pad
6" SFX Yellow pad
6" SFX Blue pad
4" SFX White pad
4" SFX Yellow pad
4" SFX Blue pad
3 x 6" DAS Blue pads
6" DAS Orange pad
2 x Sonus Buffing Bonnets
2 x Sonus Grey Claybar
2 x Megs Claybar
Megs Detailing brush
Megs Interior Brush
Induro Upholstery Brush
Lint Roller
3M 3434 Masking Tape
Steel Wool
Brinkmann MaxFire Dual Xenon Rechargeable Spotlight
Twin 500w Halogen Lamps on stand (screwfix.com)
3m x 3m Gazebo
Folding work table
Digital Radio!
4 x Really Useful Boxes to put it all in (staples.com)

I haven't bought an extractor yet. I always discuss client's need in advance and will hire one if needed for now.

Onto the products….

*Products*
CG Premium Blue Rim & Wheel Cleaner
Wheel Wax
AG Engine Cleaner
Virosol Degreaser
CG Maxi Suds II
Sonus Gloss Shampoo
Megs APC
Megs Last Touch
Megs Bug and Tar Remover
Sonus Carnuba Spritz
Megs NXT Speed Detailer
Sonus SFX 2 Polish
Sonus SFX 2 Polish
Sonus SFX 2 Polish
Menzerna Power Gloss (S34A)
Menzerna Final Finish PO106 FF
Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO91L) (on order)
Blackfire SRC Compound 
Megs Scratch X
AG SRP
CG Factory Sealant
Zymol HD-Cleanse
Zymol Titanium Wax
PB Natty's Blue Wax
CG XXX Wax
Megs NXT Spray Wax
Megs NXT Glass Cleaner
CG Stain Extractor (amazing stuff)
CG Fabric Guard
Liquid Leather Cleanser
Liquid Leather Conditioner
Zymol Leather Cleaner
AG Interior Shampoo
Einszett ****pit Premium
CG New Look Trim Gel
AG Vinyl Care
Megs Endurance Tyre Dressing
AG Bumper Care
AG Intensive Tar Remover
Megs NXT Metal Polish
Autosol Metal Polish
Brasso Metal Polish Wadding


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

A big van to carry it?! :car:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow thats a pretty impressive list! You seam to have included almost everything.

I'll have a harder think but as its such a comprehensive list I'm down to the smallest of useful things her, I bought some Megs detailing swabs but didn't think they were great, but have instead been using Johnsons & Johnsons cotton buds, for cleaning and waxing both internally and externally.

This may sound funny, but for me it's the little odd things that make the job easier in the long run.

If i think of anything else!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Er ........ kitchen sink??:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A notepad!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats a cracking list of products. One thing I would defintely suggest though is additional pads - of the same type. If you get a car that requires Power Gloss by PC, then this will eat the 4" cutting pads for breakfast, you'll be luck to get more than a car out of a pad using Power Gloss. The risk is that you may have a pad fail mid-detail and then you'd be stuck so I would definitely get several of each pad if you are doing this as a business...

Once the business is starting to work for you, I would seriously consider investing in a rotary polisher, as for solid as a rock VAG paints, the PC is slow going for full defect correction and the rotary is more effective and will give a beter finish with practise. The PC is an awsome tool, dont get me wrong, excellent for the beginner and enthusiast detailer who doesn't do all that many cars, but if you start doing many cars, a quality rotary such as a Makita 9227 I would highly recommend.


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, thats a hell of a lot of stuff you have there. The only thing I would suggest is possibly having at least one spare of each of the PC pads as you never know when one might fail you and it'd be a pain in the **** if you didn't have a back up. It may also be useful for when you need a different product on the same pad. Will save time having to clean them etc.

Oh yeah and some of those pictures of a car where you jot down the paint thickness, can't think what to call them but i'm sure someone here would send you the template.


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

A Paint Thickness Gauge?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

More pads!

Almost a 100 at the last count


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Impressive list!
You're not playing at this game, are you?
A few things to ponder though-

Paint thickness gauge.
Selection of nailbrushes/****tail sticks/toothbrushes/cotton buds to get wax/polish out of the painful little bits!
At least 1 more set of pads.
Odour neutraliser/air freshener.
Foam gun.


Dave


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok good stuff so far guys thanks

Immediate shopping list is:

Cotton buds
****tail Sticks
More pads!!! 

Soon...

Paint thickness gauge
Gilmore (sic) Foam Gun

Found some AG Auto Fresh in shed!

Laptop will serve as notepad :thumb: 

Got the car diagram from the help thread I ran.

Believe it or not all of that lot fits in my 3-series!!!

Will hold off on the rotary for now as a) another skill to learn b) won't be doing more than 1 or 2 details a week for now. Will get to a rotary in the future :thumb: 

Website is ready, waiting for domain name to be registered. Business cards and brochures with printer.

Thanks everyone, without this forum the startup would have been painful


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Just out of interest, whereabouts is this business based and what's your catchment area?


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

T'up North, why do you ask?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

omen666 said:


> Ok good stuff so far guys thanks
> 
> Immediate shopping list is:
> 
> ...


Good luck mate!

Hope it goes well! :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

All that in a 3 series, good going :thumb: although if you want to run it as a full time business then you'll have to look at a van so you can carry water and power (generator) you can never be sure you can get access to these all the time.

Paint gauge I'd say is a must have, since getting mine I have saved myself a small fortune in possible problems, although I have also had to turn a couple of jobs down as there just wasn't enough clear to safely deswirl, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^Deffo on the paint guage as Shooter says!

Shooter the jobs you turned down were they PC or rotary jobs?


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

An odd suggestion maybe but if this will be a business and not a hobby then how about some anti virbation gloves, if you are holding the pc most of the day on a number of cars throughout the weeks to come then they may be a good investment.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

OK will research the Paint Gauge and order some more 4" pads as I have a CSL and a GT3 in the next week.


----------



## CLEAN1T (Jul 2, 2006)

*a notepad*

or buisness cards always handy 2 have them out 2 spectators folk see u work they want it done...
what about a dog hair tool.
baby wipes if u get dirty hands?

good luck. hope u remember where it all is.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I was thinking about how to promote a business in a car-oriented fashion.
Business cards and flyers are probably a given, but for repeat business there must be something else you could do.

Some quick thoughts-
Sticker on the door shut, rather like "next service due" stickers that garages put on.
Sample of QD and small m/f cloth.
Air freshener with your company name/logo.

Going way off-topic now, just some random thoughts.

Dave


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> ^Deffo on the paint guage as Shooter says!
> 
> Shooter the jobs you turned down were they PC or rotary jobs?


I would have done both jobs with either PC or Rotary, however one car measured up at an average of 41 mu (panel measurement - average over all shuts) and other one just on 50 mu and down to 29 on bonnet. I recommended that both owners should consider resprays, one knew this was most lightly, though on talking both wanted cars looking their best to sell so we decieded on just clean, glaze/seal and wax.

without a gauge I'd put money on me causing probs/damage, its the best money I have ever spent, sort of insurance policy without a yearly bill and price hike.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

http://www.dftinstruments.co.uk/positest-dft/dft.php

I know that these gauges are dearer than those available through the GB, however I would say they are well worth the money and will certainly withstand every day use for years. This is the company who I bought mine from.


----------



## CLEAN1T (Jul 2, 2006)

db_abz said:


> I was thinking about how to promote a business in a car-oriented fashion.
> Business cards and flyers are probably a given, but for repeat business there must be something else you could do.
> 
> Some quick thoughts-
> ...


i know a little company that does neat little fragranced sprays
he will put any logo on for about 90p each if u buy 100
i hand them out free it lasts for ages


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bloody hell shooter that was thin!!


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Its ok Dave I already have 2 of those ideas in place :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

If I may say something about air freshners...

I considered these, and did a market research, asked 200 regular people in the street, the general results were the hang in ones are disliked, and a large number commented on if they are added, then what are they trying to hide (smell wise).

I know its a case of what you and the customers like, but I would think long and hard about them, just my 2p worth.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

how much can be made from detailing for a living?? im looking to start a mobile valeting service but after seing this site would maybe add detailing as a service when i became confidant in my abbilities.

one more thing, how much did all that equipment cost?? is there a traders site that offers eqipment/products at lower prices???


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

That's quite a list!

Some more suggestions.....mini work platform/stool with castors

Sell the laptop and get a PTG

Good luck with the new business mate:thumb:


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> how much can be made from detailing for a living?? im looking to start a mobile valeting service but after seing this site would maybe add detailing as a service when i became confidant in my abbilities.
> 
> one more thing, how much did all that equipment cost?? is there a traders site that offers eqipment/products at lower prices???


Too broad a question on finances, it depends on how much you can charge. That's a serious answer. You need to target the right type of customer to make good money.

Set up costs vary, it depends how good/varied/professional your set up will be and if your going to use a van with water and power on board.

Working from your own car relying on power and water at client's site then you should be fully kitted for approx £1000.



CK888 said:


> That's quite a list!
> 
> Some more suggestions.....mini work platform/stool with castors
> 
> ...


Something like this.....










Screwfix.com

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=101466&ts=27124&id=12821


----------



## Pseudospear (Aug 31, 2006)

*Demographics*

Have you thought about getting the 'mosaic' profile for your catchment area?


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Pseudospear said:


> Have you thought about getting the 'mosaic' profile for your catchment area?


You sound like you've swallowed an MBA text book!!! Will call you later chap :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like a big list mate.

Where up north are you?

Good luck with it.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Cheshire, not far from you :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorted any prices out yet?

Would be interested in some paint correction.


----------



## biggary (Feb 6, 2006)

maybe putting a downer on this but have you thought about insurance,your car insurancu void running a buissness from a boot of a car ? next what if someone not happy with your work? next what if you damage a car ? sorry to sound like a kill joy but have you thought about any of these?


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Errrr do you mean the business insurance on my car, public liability insurance and professional liability insurance covers I already have?


----------



## biggary (Feb 6, 2006)

i mean all , make sure you have all the base,s coverd cos there is always so one out there to nail your **** belived me i know . please dont take what i ve said the wrong way i was only trying to give help no one had seemed to touch base on this matter


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Not taken that way, and thanks for the advice, yes business can be ****ty at times.


----------

